# New Baby Conure



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Meet my new baby conure Oliver  He came home yesterday.


----------



## betta_grl (Aug 26, 2015)

Awww he is so cute. My mom is a huge bird lover and I am co-owner to her quaker parrot Kiwi and Budgie Daisy.


----------



## PaulWhite (Oct 25, 2018)

Awww so cute & lovely


----------

